# Another update, post Thanksgiving surge on the way.



## RadishRose (Dec 2, 2020)

CDC issues urgent COVID-19 warning for anyone over 65​


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 2, 2020)

It just keeps getting worse and worse


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 3, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> It just keeps getting worse and worse


Christmas does not look any better!!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 3, 2020)

The White House task force report offered this advice to public health officials: _"It must be made clear that if you are over 65 or have significant health conditions, you should not enter any indoor public spaces where anyone is unmasked due to the immediate risk to your health; you should have groceries and medications delivered."_

This isn't new information. Credible scientists, researchers and epidemiologists have been begging us to stay home as much as possible, to wear masks and maintain our distance in public spaces, and to wash our hands frequently. Countless doctors and nurses who've worked the Covid front lines have said the same.

I'm resigned to the fact that this Christmas will look different from most others. So be it. We'll figure it out.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 3, 2020)

So many think it's safe to be with family this Christmas because they have worn masks and social distance.

Yet some people are getting the virus anyway. With that, some are asymptomatic and have no idea they are spreading it.

Good advice to assume you do have it and *stay home.*

But most won't.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 3, 2020)

https://ktla.com/news/california/ca...r-as-covid-19-hospitalizations-nearly-double/

"
California Coronavirus Update: Governor Gavin Newsom Warns Of New, “Drastic” Stay-At-Home Order Possible “In The Next Few Days”​ 
                                                           November 30, 2020 1:09pm    


Also, CT's governor Lamont might lock down our state too.


----------



## needshave (Dec 3, 2020)

StarSong said:


> The White House task force report offered this advice to public health officials: _"It must be made clear that if you are over 65 or have significant health conditions, you should not enter any indoor public spaces where anyone is unmasked due to the immediate risk to your health; you should have groceries and medications delivered."_
> 
> This isn't new information. Credible scientists, researchers and epidemiologists have been begging us to stay home as much as possible, to wear masks and maintain our distance in public spaces, and to wash our hands frequently. Countless doctors and nurses who've worked the Covid front lines have said the same.
> 
> I'm resigned to the fact that this Christmas will look different from most others. So be it. We'll figure it out.


Star...The white house task force announcement quoted above......IS that a recent announcement?


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 3, 2020)

needshave said:


> Star...The white house task force announcement quoted above......IS that a recent announcement?


Yes its recent.
I posted it.
coronavirus task force warns states: 'We are in a very dangerous place'​By Betsy Klein, CNN

Updated 10:07 AM ET, Wed December 2, 2020

https://www.cnn.com/2020/12/02/politics/white-house-coronavirus-task-force-states-report/index.html


----------



## Judycat (Dec 3, 2020)

Tell the White House task force I have to go once a week to the store to buy groceries. They don't deliver here and I won't get everything I need if I order online. Tell them we don't all live in town. Kind of late to show concern anyway. Thanks.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 3, 2020)

One of my sons and his fam spend xmas eve with his aunt, her daughter and kids as a tradition for years....
I flat out told him, in a nice way tho, that if he participates at her house this year, then him, his wife and my grandkids will not be visiting my home for a very long time.....it's too risky for me.....he hasn't responded yet .....I also suggested they skype instead and ship gifts for the nieces and nephews thru Amazon to the aunt's house and she can do the same for his kids  .... didn't make me feel good giving him an alternative
but in these times, it was totally necessary....I may be in for a rude awakening if they choose to go....will break my heart to pieces not being able to see the little grandkids, but I think he will logically choose not to go, even tho it will sadden the aunt, who, by the way is a NO masker and has been a trump supporter from day one, ugh.....Happy Holidays


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 3, 2020)

Let's wait and see the level of ignorance by people insisting on traveling for Christmas after the Thanksgiving numbers have rolled in.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 3, 2020)

And my daughter is returning to the US from Cambodia next week....long story, but not sure when I will allow her to visit here either....she'll be quarantining for 14 days, then getting tested....I'm very shaky about her visiting here at all this month....isn't this just great for the holiday


----------



## Autumn (Dec 3, 2020)

This evening I got a robo-call from the Dept. of Public Health in my city...I live in a suburb of Boston...for the first time since the pandemic started, my area is now in the red zone.  The DPH was advising us to use all precautions and to stay in whenever possible.  My sister lives further out of the city, and after being in the green zone all these months, they've now moved up to the yellow zone.

I'm really worried that if people travel for Christmas and continue to have large gatherings, things are going to get completely out of control.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 4, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> And my daughter is returning to the US from Cambodia next week....long story, but not sure when I will allow her to visit here either....she'll be quarantining for 14 days, then getting tested....I'm very shaky about her visiting here at all this month....isn't this just great for the holiday


By every report I've heard, 14 days is a more than sufficient quarantine period.  

I understand laying down very firm guidelines with your son.  However, it doesn't need to be all or nothing.  You can see them outside for a little bit.  Presents can be wrapped a week in advance, put in a plastic bag and still opened that day - no need to ship everything.


----------

